# [terminal] comportement changé du copier coller à la souris

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'avais l'habitude de sélectionner une ligne entière dans un terminal avec un triple clic de souris.

Ou de sélectionner d'une position quelconque sur la gauche jusqu'à l'extrême droite de la ligne.

Puis ensuite de coller ma sélection dans un autre terminal avec un appui sur la molette centrale de la souris.

De cette manière, ma sélection collée était validée et je n'avais pas à utiliser le clavier.

Désormais la sélection collée reste en surbrillance et elle n'est pas validée ; il faut le faire au clavier.

Je voudrais savoir si vous avez remarqué vous aussi ce changement de comportement ?

Je voudrais savoir également si il existe un moyen de retrouver l'ancienne façon qui ne nécessite pas de validation au clavier ?

Merci

Profil default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop (stable)

Slim + Xfce + Bash (app-shells/bash-5.1_p8::gentoo)Last edited by pti-rem on Mon May 24, 2021 12:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Pas testé, mais je pense que cela doit provenir de la mise à jour récente de sys-libs/readline.

Tu peux désactiver ce nouveau comportement dans inputrc, mais il semblerait que cela ait été activé par défaut pour raison de sécurité.

----------

## pti-rem

Salut netfab,

Merci beaucoup !

Ça marche du premier coup.

« ...

Sécurité, sécurité...

Que ne ferait-on pas en ton nom !

Si tu le savais...

...

Merci d'être restée chez toi ce soir

... »

Maggy Bolle chante ça très bien,

c'est introuvable direct, c'est dans un concert.

----------

